

Fiber UI Experiments - jrepin
https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/07/02/fiber-ui-experiments-conclusion/

======
userbinator
"Tabs on Side" is more accurately described as "tabs stuffed into the address
bar."

This is what I think of as being "tabs on side", and it works _great_ on a
widescreen monitors:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

~~~
lewisl9029
I'm a long time user of Tree Style Tabs also, but I wish it had a better
autohide implementation. The current implementation performs poorly (seems to
rerender the tree structure animations on every unhide), and isn't responsive
to touch input for unhiding (although Firefox for Desktop just sucks for touch
in general, so there's not a huge loss here).

Tabs on side with autohide is the best of both worlds, in my humble opinion.
With static tabs on side, the loss of horizontal pixels is mostly
inconsequential when running the browser maximized, but really hurts when you
want to snap the browser to one side of the screen on a 1080p monitor (and
have dev tools on the other side, for instance).

I wish some browser vendor would implement something like this natively to
make the feature more discoverable. I'm sure it'll be a hit amongst power
users and be a powerful differentiator. I remember Chrome having side tabs in
development at one point, but it was scrapped for reasons I no longer
remember.

------
jafingi
Looks great. But really need a tab _sidebar_. This works really great on big
monitors when you have many tabs open. Instead of stacking up in the top bar.

------
sergiotapia
There's room for a third browser that is 100% open source, built on desktop
technologies (non of this HTML/JS nonsense) that takes privacy to absurd
levels.

I wonder why one hasn't popped up yet, there are lots of people in the tech
industry who would switch in a heart beat. I would still use Chrome for my dev
work but the only URL Google would see is localhost.

~~~
dominotw
>I wonder why one hasn't popped up yet

Because all the sites need html/js nonsense ?

~~~
sergiotapia
You misunderstood. I meant browsers built with something like QT or .NET -
another other than HTML and JS. See Atom's performance for why it's a bad idea
to use web technologies for something that needs performance.

~~~
lewisl9029
I've rewrote so many similar replies that I think I'll just copy and paste
from now on. See here for more context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9813873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9813873)

> See Atom's performance for why it's a bad idea to use web technologies for
> something that needs performance.

This sentiment, that Atom is not performant because it's built on web
technologies, gets repeated a lot, but it's provably false.

Light Table and VS Code both use the exact same HTML/CSS/JS stack on top of
Electron. Both are much more performant than Atom.

Whatever performance issues plaguing Atom are more likely caused by flawed
architecture and/or lack of optimization. The underlying web technologies it's
built on have been demonstrated to be capable of delivering highly performant
text editors.

------
brador
There's a gap in the market for a simple and fast browser that takes privacy
seriously.

~~~
minthd
Firefox with extensions ?

~~~
brador
Firefox has the code that secretly sends a hash of every file you download,
with your IP and computer fingerprint, to Google for "verification". I only
found out after a post about it here on HN.

But I'm interested, what Firefox extensions are good for privacy?

~~~
wtallis
BetterPrivacy to manage Flash Cookies

Cookie Monster to manage regular cookies

HTTPS Everywhere

DNSSEC/TLSA Validator

RequestPolicy Continued to control third-party requests

NoScript for selectively allowing first-party JS, and keeping third-party
scripts blocked when other third-party requests are allowed through
RequestPolicy, and for its other always-on features like XSS protection,
permanently forcing encryption for cookies set over HTTPS, etc.

µMatrix has apparently been available for Firefox for a few months now, and is
probably a viable substitute for RequestPolicy, but not a complete replacement
for NoScript.

~~~
metasean
Links to each of the mentioned (and available) add-ons below. Note that they
each require a restart.

\- BetterPrivacy [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/betterprivacy...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/betterprivacy/)

\- Cookie Monster [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cookie-
monste...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cookie-monster/)

\- HTTPS Everywhere - [https://www.eff.org/files/https-everywhere-
latest.xpi](https://www.eff.org/files/https-everywhere-latest.xpi)

\- DNSSEC/TLSA Validator - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/dnssec-valida...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/dnssec-validator/?src=search)

\- RequestPolicy Continued ??? [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy/)

\- NoScript Suite - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/)

\- µMatrix - couldn't find a Firefox version

~~~
wtallis
RequestPolicy Continued:
[https://requestpolicycontinued.github.io/](https://requestpolicycontinued.github.io/)

µMatrix: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/)

------
clinta
I really wish that Microsoft and Apple would introduce tabbed windows for the
entire OS with some good extensibility and customization options so that
application developers aren't pressured into implementing window management as
part of their application.

Having every application implement tabs differently is a frustrating
experience. Those who've fallen in love with tiling window managers on Linux
will sympathize.

------
sarreph
Does anyone happen to know if there is a pre-release? I couldn't find anything
with a cursory Google search...

~~~
mianosm
Seems like there is not:
[http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-
phoroni...](http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-phoronix-
articles/811763-fiber-yet-another-web-browser-for-qt-kde)

Source code or GTFO was the response, and seemingly its all theory so far....

------
serverholic
I'd love a web browser that uses an idea similar to vim's tabs and buffers.

Each tab would be a grouping of sites and you could use Ctrl+P to open a fuzzy
search for sites in that tab.

Edit: And maybe there could be a mode where you fuzzy search the contents of
the site too.

~~~
sirn
I think Vimperator/Pentadactyl with Panorama (aka Firefox's Tab Group) might
fit this requirement.

Currently I have two Panorama groups, general and work. I can use
Ctrl-N/Ctrl-P to switch between each tabs in the group, and can navigate to
other Panorama group with Ctrl-Space. All of these are also accessible via
Vimperator command b where it will list all buffers and I can filter or
navigate to it by tab number of tab name.[1]

A dedicated browser that does this out of the box would be nice, though.

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/svKZh23.png](http://i.imgur.com/svKZh23.png)

Edit: Or even Firefox with Panorama alone, since I think Firefox now jumps to
tab when you search in the navigation bar.

------
seibelj
Is the only innovation in how customizable the UI is? I guess it's way too
hard to write a new rendering engine. With the existing ecosystem of chrome /
Firefox / safari extensions it will be difficult to gain traction.

~~~
adrusi
Note that this is a kde based browser. I got the impression the the author
didn't even plan on porting it to non-linux OSs. Its not looking for
mainstream adoption, it looks like its just trying to be the next kde web
browser, one that integrates well with the kde desktop environment, like
epiphany on gnome.

------
romanovcode
Really nothing new with tabs on the side. As I remember IE did this on IE9? It
wasn't too good so they reverted it back.

------
curiousjorge
so another browser? what makes this one different? would it be safe from drive
by downloads and other exploits? do you have a team and an army of QA to make
sure new patches are released on time and make sure vulnerabilities don't
linger?

------
mc_hammer
are the tabs done in QML? as a qml developer i would really love to be able to
use that code if they are! any plans on sharing it?

